# Insane driveway question



## IDBilly (Jul 26, 2017)

My wife and I are looking at purchasing some property with a cabin on it in the Pacific Northwest where we live. The property is on the side of a mountain and for most people would be a three season place only.

There is definitely NO way you are getting a regular truck up the driveway in the winter. But we are a little insane and I want to spend winters up there (maybe not full time, but at least be up there a lot in the winter).

I am looking at purchasing a Polaris Ranger (used) diesel that has tracks on it. Based on experience with friends tracked equipment, and average area snowfall I think I can probably get the side by side up the driveway to the property even if I never plow it, just the deeper the snow gets the slower the thing is going to go.

So the primary reason for the plow will be to clear off snow in front of the cabin (like where we park the side by side, walk ways outside to the generator, etc.) and then also at the bottom of the driveway (clear around where I will park the truck at the bottom and maybe clear the area where I park the truck and down the main road).

As those areas are mainly flat compacted dirt I think I could probably use just about any plow on the front of the side by side to plow those areas. But then I got thinking that it may not be a bad idea to drop the blade and run down the driveway with each time I come down the mountain either. The idea being that if there is a bad storm it will keep from building up so high that the tracks can't clear it and also will be that much faster that I can get the truck up the road come spring. So I am not talking about totally clearing the driveway, but for example if 6" of snow falls and I can knock the top 3" or 4" off quickly without banging the blade on the road, then that is better then the snow building up.

So I am curious what others think about that idea as I have no experience plowing and also what plow you would recommend for this?

Some info on the driveway, I haven't hit it with the trip meter but it is under a mile long, maybe 1/2 mile to 3/4 of a mile. You gain 1000 ft in elevation in that period. It is just a little wider then a truck (i.e. in late spring, the mirrors of a one ton, full size truck are banging into the brush at the edge of the driveway if you don't pull them in). 

I am guessing a plow with hydraulics would be best, but we have a lot of other things to spend money on. Are there any good ways to use a winch plow the first season, and if it doesn't go well switch to a hydraulic plow the next and at least use the same blade and plate, so I am not buying a completely new system?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If it were my property and it wasn't navigable with a truck as you say, which is hard to believe if you drive your truck up it in the Summertime. I'd look into a Kubota BX or John Deere 1 or 2 series with a pto mounted blower.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

IDBilly - Post pics of your driveway it would be helpful...... See below as this is an older post under UTV Snow Removal that may be useful.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/kubota-rtv-x1100c-with-k-connect.168370/


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Forget that BX-John Deere comment. I failed to read the length of your driveway. I wouldn't do it with a tractor unless it had a cab and heat.


----------



## IDBilly (Jul 26, 2017)

The side by side, with tracks, has the enclosed cab and a heater.


----------



## IDBilly (Jul 26, 2017)

I should say, that I can't afford new gear, and I have found this side by side, with tracks which I think makes it a good fit for the property in general. It will also be handy for other property projects.

So trying to make sure I could actually do some plowing with that and what plow would be the best for it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

As long as you keep a packed and defined trail the SXS with tracks would work. In regards to the area you spoke of by the cabin I'd use a walk behind snow blower for deep snow or shovel for lesser amounts.
Tracks on a SXS or ATV put a huge amount of stress on the driveline and steering components by adding a plow to the a SXS would just in case your amount of break downs. Also the Polaris Brute Diesel is severally under powered in it nature state. Tracks consume a lot of power and torque to turn, adding a plow would only show how mulch of a "slug" they are.

What's the elevation and annual snow fall at the cabin, this info would help understand more aboot the property.
This: https://denver.craigslist.org/snw/d/tucker-sno-cat/6144478838.html would be an idea rig. Typically they have a SB Mopar or BB motor, Dana 70 axles and the drivetrain is very similar to a 1 ton pickup which all means easy to fix and parts aren't an issue.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

old beater 4x4 truck with carbide chains on all 4 tires, keep it at the bottom? maybe find an old forestry power wagon at an auction


----------



## IDBilly (Jul 26, 2017)

@BUFF. Thanks for the info, I hadn't thought of the stress on the tracks + the plow stress on the driveline. But we would be driving up and down that road at least twice a day, so I would think we would keep the trail pretty packed down and defined.

It isn't a Brutus, it is a Polaris Ranger Diesel that we are looking at. Not as many implements as the Brutus, but cheaper and doesn't have as many complaints about the power.

I like the idea of that sno-cat for sure, but that would be a single use item, whereas I think I could use the Polaris for other things on the property.


----------



## IDBilly (Jul 26, 2017)

@leolkfrm I am not against that idea, just worried that the road wouldn't really be plowable. I would think due to the grade you would only be able to plow downhill, so would have to plow down, and then just take it up and plow down again, etc.

Maybe I should just try to find someone in the area with plow experience on CL and have them take a look and let me know if it is plowable or not with a truck.

Most people consider this a 3 season property as they say that road is just not doable in the winter, which is why we are looking at the tracked polaris. But maybe all of those people just aren't willing to do whatever it takes to plow it, lol.


----------

